# Your first ever cell phone?



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

Post it!










this was a thing of beauty when I was like 14 :yes


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Not actually mine, but my mom's that I carried for emergencies as a teenager. Not certain this is the exact model but it was a Nokia similar to this:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I had one of these back in 2004 I think, I never really called or txted anyone.
But I played snake sometimes. The lights were pretty cool at the time.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I was 14, one of the first kids with a cell phone. Too bad it was a piece of crap.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got an old Motorola in the cupboard I'll dig it out for a piccy l8r lol


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

This exact "bag phone" :lol


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Nokia 3310


----------



## IGotAddicted (Apr 20, 2009)

now I own this sexy baby <3










amazing transformation haha!


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I can't remember what mine was, but it was basically a brick compared to today.


----------



## skittlez (Jan 2, 2009)

Omg when my dad brought this home one day when I was a kid I was so happy XD


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

This fabulous thing









It even glowed









I still have it (too lazy to take a picture...maybe later...probably not), sometimes I play with the arcane ring tone creator. Not a scratch on it.

I never wanted it, now I'm attached to my smartphone (HTC Incredible, still a good phone that I'm fine with keeping for a while)


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I didn't get my first cell phone until I went to college. I was way behind most of the other kids my age.

My first phone was a Verizon LG flip phone.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

carambola said:


> Not actually mine, but my mom's that I carried for emergencies as a teenager. Not certain this is the exact model but it was a Nokia similar to this:


This one was actually mine alone. I had it for around two years until I broke it by throwing it on the concrete about a year ago. My dad fixed it but at that point my parents decided it wasn't worth keeping me on their plan because I never used it.










I have a prepaid LG 800G now that I also rarely use other than for the time.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


I had this same phone :b


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Got this on 9/2007 before Alltel and Verizon merged.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

one without a color screen.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

The only thing i know that it was a piece of ****.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


oh the nostalgia


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I had one of them big brick phones, I was like... uh... 10? LOL


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


this bad boy was my first phone


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The one on the left was very similar to the one my parents had and would let me take when I went out with friends when I was little. 1997 cell phone, if you were wondering. (2007 on the right)


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310





Secretaz said:


> I had this same phone :b


 Yeah. As far as my first, personally owned phone, that was the one. Heh.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

year: 2006
age:16


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

I've never owned a cell phone and don't plan to.


----------



## WildRover93 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

TheWeeknd said:


> Post it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one has a very very bad name in this country ([email protected] story)....


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

JustThisGuy said:


> The one on the left was very similar to the one my parents had and would let me take when I went out with friends when I was little. 1997 cell phone, if you were wondering. (2007 on the right)


If u think this is big I've a bigger one from 1996 (will need to search fro it)

how much u paid for this old one?? our= around US$800


----------



## therunaways (Nov 21, 2010)

Except it is blue and gray. My first ever phone and I still use it, pretty embarrassing but it still works so why not..and I hardly use it lol


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

an old sprint flip phone


----------



## Nocti (Dec 6, 2011)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


This was my first as well.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

This was my first phone, well, it was my mom's. before then everyone carried pagers.


melissa75 said:


> This exact "bag phone" :lol


This was the first phone I carried. It was assigned to me for work. It had an extra capacity battery though so it was like 3 inches thick.


Eraserhead said:


> I was 14, one of the first kids with a cell phone. Too bad it was a piece of crap.


----------



## Yogurt (Nov 1, 2010)

It was a hand-me-down from my brother lol.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Motorola ROKR with iTunes


----------



## sporteous (Mar 26, 2012)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


I had the same. I used to play Snake all day.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Ha the razr's use 2 b so cool.. :L










now i got the iphone 4


----------



## BarryLyndon (Jun 29, 2010)

In 03 everyone already had the flip phone. I had a big block :/


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

I had a little flip phone. I don't have it anymore because it met water, and so I threw it out and got a new one. I loved it though even though it was a piece of crap compared to my samsung galaxy. I was excited because I could go on the internet with it though. Cell phones have come a long way though. It's interesting to see how much they have changed when you look through some of these pictures.


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


This was mine too. Had it up to 2009 when I got my first iPhone 3G.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I can't remember what it was. I've had so many cell phones, before I got my recent iPhone.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hank Scorpio said:


>


I have that!


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Something similar to this.


----------



## erikahawkins (Mar 19, 2012)

*Azalis!!!!*










my first phone!!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

therunaways said:


> Except it is blue and gray. My first ever phone and I still use it, pretty embarrassing but it still works so why not..and I hardly use it lol


 I think this is from 2006?? there is also red or pink + blue, right?? ....I'm testing my-self  Thx


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

My first, sadly I have no phone for almost a year now..

But, my god razr's and chocolates used to be the best phones ever.. I used to be so jealous.. ;-;


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> My first, sadly I have no phone for almost a year now..
> 
> But, my god razr's and chocolates used to be the best phones ever.. I used to be so jealous.. ;-;


mine too! aww man just looking at that bad boy now sends chills down my spine. so you must have had a phone when you were like.. 9 years old?


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

It's this one. I still have it.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

The Professor said:


> mine too! aww man just looking at that bad boy now sends chills down my spine. so you must have had a phone when you were like.. 9 years old?


o; Probably. It was sometime in elementary school, I was probably 10 or 11? xD I still have this phone, I bet.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

http://www.google.com/url?source=im...AoQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNFKDtLMVvxccvICcNh5YT0HPNUNWw

I shared it with my little brother
but it was pretty much his because even at uhhrr... nine years old? he had more of a social life than I


----------



## SoulSoldier (Apr 10, 2012)

Freshman year of college. It was a sort of high school graduation present from the 'rents. I kept it for about 1.5 years, then went on my own plan with an iPhone 3G. Since then I've gone through many phones (tech junkie her) but that Razr is still alive and kicking. It simply won't die. It's now my mom's phone.


----------



## UgShy (Mar 6, 2012)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


Had that too


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

2006-2011


----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

fanatic203 said:


> year: 2006
> age:16


I had this same phone around the same time too


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Motorola C650


----------



## Nelana (May 25, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia 5180.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

LG Viewty.

The first one my parents bought me. Before that I had to use a hand-me-down from my younger sister since I didn't have my own <.<


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## frostee (Aug 30, 2011)

This. LOL


----------



## ravagingthemassacred (Aug 2, 2011)

but it had a black cover with blue stripes


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I swear I posted in this thread already. Off to Google Images again then...










Ahh... I thought it was so great at the time. Now I see all of these new phones out and I feel like it's ancient even though it's only around 3 years old and everyone else has posted flip phones or worse ._. I really need to get a new one in the first place because it's been locking up on me a lot, but I can't find any newer models with decent reviews that still use slideout keyboards...  I hate, hate, hate touchscreens for texting.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Back in 6th grade lol.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Back in 6th grade lol.


you had a cell phone in 6th grade?

I had pocket lint in 6th grade.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

In 2003 I had this charmer:









These days I have an iPhone.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

AllToAll said:


> In 2003 I had this charmer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were 14.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

^Yes, sir.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I still have it too...considering how rarely I use it I've never felt the need to upgrade. I call it my dumbphone.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Lonelyguy said:


> I still have it too...considering how rarely I use it I've never felt the need to upgrade. I call it my dumbphone.


I didn't upgrade mine until it turned itself over and f***ed itself.
No iPhone or Blackberry here though.


----------



## sisichub (Jun 10, 2012)

nostalgiaaa
lol i was first kid around who had that


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

A Motorola, back in 2000.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

This in dark grey, back in 2008.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Nefury said:


> Nokia 3310


^ this, but with the red cover.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Parcius said:


>


or was it this? it was red though.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Motorola LG Alltel Ryan Newman Signature Flip Phone.








Actually a pretty good phone. An looks really good for a flip phone.


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

Parcius said:


>


This.


----------

